# Hair loss(baldness)



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Are you guys going bald? I am starting to loose my hair. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

LOL WUT ?


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

You don't really loose it. It is simply relocating to your ears, nose and back.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I started losing mine in my late 20's. It bothered me a lot at first because my hair was so thick I used to get charged extra by some barbers. Once I embraced it I started using clippers to keep it close and buzz cut it myself. I swore I'd never do the horseshoe and once the front and back spots met I started shaving it completely.

I honestly wouldn't go back to a full head of hair if I could. It's not without it's challenges: keep it warm, keep it moisturized, keep sunscreen on it but my wife and other women have commented that I look better and younger shaved than I did when I buzzed it.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

username checks out


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Don't try to hide it. Either shave it for the macho cue ball look, or just let it go. Nobody notices anymore at our age. Invisibility is our super power!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

My junk be gettin' hairier, Picard.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Cry me a river - I was bald as a cue ball by my early twenties. Been shaving my head ever since.


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

Compensating for hair loss.


----------



## celler (Oct 14, 2012)

Have your thyroid level checked


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Since you started this thread

Hair Grow Fast

a couple of years ago, I think you are a perfect candidate for the always in style combover!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BadgerOne said:


> Cry me a river - I was bald as a cue ball by my early twenties. Been shaving my head ever since.


If you're as bald as a cue ball, why do you need to shave your head?


----------



## jeph (Apr 3, 2008)

It's a sign of more testosterone. Embrace it. Or grow a skullet


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Crankout said:


> My junk be gettin' hairier, Picard.


My junk is smooth as a baby bottom 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

chazpat said:


> If you're as bald as a cue ball, why do you need to shave your head?


OK, maybe not full cue ball. But gotta shave the ring of shame....


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Picard said:


> My junk is smooth as a baby bottom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Bronco Henry, is that you ?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Threesticks said:


> You don't really loose it. It is simply relocating to your ears, nose and back.


Yeah, pretty much nails it


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Yeah, pretty much nails it


Apart from loose.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Picard said:


> Are you guys going bald? I am starting to loose my hair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


think the cure will win a Nobel prize. 😎 🦞


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Picard said:


> Are you guys going bald? I am starting to loose my hair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


My Niece makes wonderfully colored wigs. You want her number?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Hawgzilla said:


> My Niece makes wonderfully colored wigs. You want her number?


How old is your niece? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Hawgzilla said:


> My Niece makes wonderfully colored wigs. You want her number?


You think Picard doesn’t have a toy box filled with all sorts of that stuff?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sir kayakalot said:


> You think Picard doesn’t have a toy box filled with all sorts of that stuff?


The only thing that I am sure of at this point is that Picard is trying to hook up with my Niece.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Hawgzilla said:


> The only thing that I am sure of at this point is that Picard is trying to hook up with my Niece.


Help a brother out. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah Hawg, you have the potential to walk Picard down the aisle


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Threesticks said:


> You don't really loose it. It is simply relocating to your ears, nose and back.


… and butt, don’t forget the butt.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Threesticks said:


> You don't really loose it. It is simply relocating to your ears, nose and back.


Appears they can now place it back on your head 





__





BHT - Body Hair to Head Transplant at Aura Skin Institute Chandigarh India


BHT (Body Hair Transplant) is hair transplantation done using the same FUE technique so it is also No stitch technique.




www.auraskininstitute.com


----------



## Prognosticator (Feb 15, 2021)

I quit pretending and started buzzing when I was 50. It was one of the best decisions I have ever made. I buzz it once per week on Sundays to get ready for the work week. I never realized how much my shower schedule was being driven by my hair getting greasy. Since I buzzed, I shower twice per week. I look younger too, since I was graying.

It's great in the Georgia summers. In the winters, I wear a knit cap. I will never go back to having hair.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Hawgzilla said:


> The only thing that I am sure of at this point is that Picard is trying to hook up with my Niece.


No thank you. The General must attend to his Starfleet duties 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Apart from loose.


Well in actuality doesn't the hair break "loose" from you head? Then cruises around the body where it transplants itself in unnecessary/unwanted places.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

Prognosticator said:


> … Since I buzzed, I shower twice per week. I look younger too, since I was graying.
> 
> It's great in the Georgia summers. In the winters, I wear a knit cap. I will never go back to having hair.


Wut? Shower twice a week in Georgia? When I lived there I had to shower twice a day!!


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

So, bald from the front, you are lover. Bald from the back you are a thinker and if balding from the front and the back you think you are a lover?

I shave my head so it keeps 'em guessing.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

hey now, not only does he have a hair problem, he's now got a calcium problem


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Prognosticator said:


> I quit pretending and started buzzing when I was 50. It was one of the best decisions I have ever made. I buzz it once per week on Sundays to get ready for the work week. I never realized how much my shower schedule was being driven by my hair getting greasy. Since I buzzed, I shower twice per week. I look younger too, since I was graying.
> 
> It's great in the Georgia summers. In the winters, I wear a knit cap. I will never go back to having hair.


Same here. but I’ve been buzzing since forty, it’s just so much easier if you’re physically active.


----------



## King of Pentacles (10 mo ago)

As an old 80’s suburban skate punk, I’ve been shaving my head for decades anyway, even when I could grow a full crop. I embraced baldness decades ago.


----------



## kisseefitzrandolph (6 mo ago)

The truth is, we're always losing hair. The average person loses about 100 hairs a day, and you've got to get rid of that hair somehow. But as you age, you start to lose hair at an increased rate. There are two types of hair loss: genetic and non-genetic. It's important to tell the difference between the two because they differ greatly in treatment and prevention. Non-genetic hair loss is caused by hairstyling habits (tight ponytails or braids), poor nutrition, smoking, stress, nutritional deficiencies, or even a side effect of certain medications. A great solution would be fue hair transplant, which involves new technology and it's 100% effective.


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

I know this is in the over 50 forum and may not apply but a combination of topically applied minoxidil and oral finasteride (Propecia) in the right dosage can make a huge difference if started at the beginnings of MPB, often in 20's/30's. The key is to start this regimen before it progresses too far, it can often stabilize and even somewhat reverse existing hair loss. Of course, finasteride has to be taken indefinitely and, upon cessation, it is reported that all gains or loss prevention is gone so that is something to consider.

My own experience is that I've been able to stop the topical minoxidil decades ago and reduce the Finasteride dosage to half. I have thicker hair than I did in my early thirties. Some might choose to shave but it's entirely up to the individual to determine how they want to approach this.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Here you go my guy - 

The babes are back!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mlx john said:


> Here you go my guy -
> 
> The babes are back!


Can Picard use that, you know, "downstairs"?


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I started going bald in my 30's. In my 40's I shaved my head. That was too much trouble, so I enjoy the nice grey around the sides and a bit of natural blond on top. Both of my son's (41 & 38) shave their heads. It's one of these, "who cares?" things.


----------

